# Tuning Fork Club - Accutron, Titus, Longines, Omega etc



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Just this one at the moment:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> Just this one at the moment:


 Well its a good start, I like that a lot.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Don't get me started.... :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Silver Hawk said:


> Don't get me started.... :nono: :biggrin:


 I think Roy would need a bigger server.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PC-Magician said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get me started.... :nono: :biggrin:
> ...


 We've had some mighty threads involving hummers....sadly nothing like these for many years :sad: .

Hummer Tennis : 4 pages

Hummer Tennis - The Sequel : 11 pages


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh dear....what has happened to the Tuning Fork Club? Where is everyone?

Some of mine:


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Can I be in two OCs with the same watches at the same time?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Badcrumble said:


> Can I be in two OCs with the same watches at the same time?


Of course!


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Whoops! I'd missed this thread - here are a few from my collection:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

A few more:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

And the last of the photos I have (but not the last of tuning fork watches - I just don't have photos of the others at the moment! :sad: )


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Astronaut Mark II Van. :clap:

Some more of mine...and I'm still on the "A" (or "B" for Bulova if you prefer) :biggrin:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Just awesome to see your collection, Paul! You're like the Roger Federer of hummer tennis! :king:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

montre sans balance


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

I need one of those Technos models!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

On to the "C"s:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Let's see the dial on that Hisonic!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Let's see the dial on that Hisonic!


Haven't got a photo for some reason. :sad:


----------



## stromspeicher (May 28, 2015)

Hisonic 3721A










Hisonic 3701A










Hisonic 3711A



















Cosmotron 3701B


----------



## stromspeicher (May 28, 2015)

Silver Hawk said:


> PDXWatchCollector said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see the dial on that Hisonic!
> ...


I see a gold crown on a SS case.... with 1970s Citizens that usually means a Cut-Glass-Crystal-Disco-Dial monster.

Perhaps it was just too loud to photograph from the front?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Only the one these days...the wife's Mickey Mouse Bulova...


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > PDXWatchCollector said:
> ...


I'll have to see if I can find a photo of mine (or take a new photo) ... it has a Mother-Of-Pearl dial under cut glass, and is just plain garish!! :tongue:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ESA training watch / demonstrator?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Here is my trio of......up......and down......... :biggrin:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

These gold ones am selling on the 'bay...... and have got two other ones as well, or is it three? If i can find them will do some more pics.......

One of these below is not a "real" hummer....... :whistling:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

> These gold ones am selling on the 'bay...... and have got two other ones as well, or is it three? If i can find them will do some more pics.......
> 
> One of these below is not a "real" hummer....... :whistling:


Explain? Is one a quartz conversion? The back of the one on the left is certainly "non-standard" ...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> > These gold ones am selling on the 'bay...... and have got two other ones as well, or is it three? If i can find them will do some more pics.......
> >
> > One of these below is not a "real" hummer....... :whistling:
> 
> ...


The day / date window looks too big for the wheels in the one on the right..


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

> > Silver Hawk said:
> >
> >
> > > PDXWatchCollector said:
> ...


OK - took a new picture. Tremble before its bling-tastic majesty! :biggrin:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You guys seem to be stuck on "C" :biggrin: . Some more "E"s from me:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

> You guys seem to be stuck on "C" :biggrin: . Some more "E"s from me:


Now Paul, nobody likes a braggart! :laugh:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Ahh!!

Found them!!

£7.85 online, Better than the ones on fleabay for £12.70 post3ed from Italy!!

Thanks, John :clap:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

LOL! I was going to respond and tell you that I typically get them from Esslinger.com (http://www.esslinger.com/accucell-1-35v-batteries-to-fit-bulova-acutron-with-grommet-and-tab/), but that probably only makes sense (cost-wise) if you're in the US like I am. Your online price seems reasonable!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> LOL! I was going to respond and tell you that I typically get them from Esslinger.com (http://www.esslinger.com/accucell-1-35v-batteries-to-fit-bulova-acutron-with-grommet-and-tab/), but that probably only makes sense (cost-wise) if you're in the US like I am. Your online price seems reasonable!


Ahh!

I'm in the UK, It was The Small Battery company in London that I found them 

Many thanks, John :smile:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> PDXWatchCollector said:
> 
> 
> > > These gold ones am selling on the 'bay...... and have got two other ones as well, or is it three? If i can find them will do some more pics.......
> ...


Yes Paul's got it right, the one on the far right has an old style Bulova quartz movement, it all looks kosher, it threw me as well cos i thought i was buying an accutron!! I did not know they did quartz conversions.........am a little confused on that as it is an accutron case.....

The one on the far left is an 18k case with Bulova stamped in the back, will see if i can do some more pics............


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow, really nice watches..........

Stunning collection you have there........


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

That's a nice collection of Accutrons.

I do like those MKII Astronauts.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Now I don't have any Hummers, but interestingly, I recently purchased a DVD/CD disc of something like 500 odd Science Fiction stories off the net, a collection of Public Domain stuff from the early 1950's, and one of the stories (they are all short stories of around 50 pages taken from things like Astounding magazine) Starts with the words :-

He awoke and was aware of the humming of his wristwatch (blah blah onwards)

but I'm pretty sure the author might have written this around 1949 to 50-ish from the rest of the story content. Wierd if this was the case unless he was maybe involved with engineering the development of the humming birds - - not a well known author - - James Earlston, never heard of him before this.

2c worth of useless trivia - - :to_become_senile:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

My favourite.....


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

Damn had forgotten this section.

Will have to assemble a selection for your viewing pleasure..

I also have a set of those Accutron cuff-links. Huge things, last time I wore them was on the Queen Mary 2. Nice that you have the original box too.


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

Ok, ok I know it's not a watch. But it does have a tuning fork movement.

Picked it up in a charity shop for about 15.00


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

A very nice 2182 Accutron Snorkel.

Left to me by my father.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

wow -- its the micky i want


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Mine....


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Got me one of these...

Might flog it though 'coz I don't really wear it.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

A fresh one arrived this morning. Going to have to find a 19mm strap though....


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Only have two Bulova's, This 218 Hummer..










Amazingly, The shop that originally sold it is still trading!! I may take it back as it needs calibrating to work with modern cells!! :tongue:



















The second is this fancy lugged one, I think from memory it was made in my birthyear (1958) I bought it off a watch forum, Think it was TZ, It was only £20 posted if memory serves (T'was a few years ago though and my cabbage aint what it used to be!!) 

John


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Garp (Aug 18, 2019)

My 1967 Astronaut. I love these watches, I have a 1966 too, as well as two Spaceviews, 1970 Cushion and a 1975 Tuning fork case Anniversary model. Also couldn't resist the N7 Wafflehead Computron LED, as well as the reissue of the Chronograph C
It's a BULOVA thing !!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wowbagger (Oct 21, 2018)

The only Tissonic on here?


----------

